# Code for cast removal?



## solocoder (Jun 22, 2011)

Need some coding/billing advice regarding casts. A patient comes in for a 4 week post op visit and is found to have been non-compliant with her post operative instructions including being nonweight-bearing.  Her foot is swollen and painful.  The doctor decides to put her in a cast.  He removed the cast 2 weeks later to change to a boot.  Can he bill for that cast removal? And, does anyone know of a code for cast removal?  And probably a modifier?


----------



## kmonte (Jun 24, 2011)

You cannot charge for the actual cast removal. This is bundled into the whole fx care global scenario. The doc can however bill other services related to the complication due to the patient being non compliant.


----------



## solocoder (Jun 24, 2011)

Actually it wasn't a fracture, it was an arthrodesis, which he normally doesn't do a cast with.  So, would a cast be included in that global, the same as with a FX?


----------

